
Ask HN: Ever had to abandon large parts of a project 6 months in? How'd it go? - 4thwaywastrel
I lead a team that&#x27;s put a large amount of resources into a greenfield project that&#x27;s considered urgent for the business.<p>6 months in and we&#x27;re having endless trouble with technology choices we made early on. Have you ever faced a similar decision to either stick with or throw large parts of a project? If so what did you choose and how did it turn out?
======
2rsf
As a team lead ? The decision was made on the business side of the company and
had nothing to do with the technology or our effort, we simply started
development too early before any proper due diligence was made.

~~~
go-rabbit
Had the same experience. On the flip side we learned a lot from our mistakes
and the dev team cohesion is stronger than ever.

------
sloaken
The sign of a great leader is one who is willing to stop a failed project.
Learn what you can and go on.

------
dlphn___xyz
team leads don’t make business decisions

